# Looking for a Graphic Designer



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

Looking for a graphic designer for setting up designs for screen printing PM me if you want to do some freelancing on designs


----------



## jshirey34 (Jan 22, 2013)

Glad to help. What do you need


----------



## nadeemshuja (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello there!
I am Nadeem Dar From Pakistan.
may be i can help you in this regard.
here is my email ID.
[email protected]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Cristian-BC (Dec 27, 2010)

I would love to offer my services. Let me know what it is you're needing.


----------

